# Belated NKD (New Kit Day - Sonor Force 3007)



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 21, 2011)

So after months of research between a Pearl Visions, Tama Silverstar, and a few others I found a stupid deal on a Sonor Force 3007 kit.

The primary selling factors were:
1. Price Point
2. Sizes (exactly what I wanted)
3. Finish (mmmm Autumn Fade)

Specs: 9 Ply Maple
20x18 Bass (20's are killer, glad i made the switch)
16x14 Hanging Floor
14x12 Hanging Floor
12x9 Rack
10x8 Rack
14x5.5 Snare

Cymbals are Mostly Saluda Decadence series.
Got some new ones, that will be another day.


----------



## simulclass83 (Jul 21, 2011)

Man that finish is classy as fuck. Nice steal man!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow that is a beautiful set you have there man, pound the shit out of em!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 21, 2011)

ohhh trust me, i blast all day every day


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 21, 2011)

boss kit.... 
100000000/10


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 22, 2011)

Sweet kit dude. I wanna hear this bad boy in action.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 22, 2011)

unfortunately i have no good way of recording right now
nor a good camera


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 31, 2011)

Dude! nice kit! I know I'm a little late to the party but whatever hahaha. How are you liking the 20x18 bass drum. I'm thinking of moving to a 20x18 I'm tired of 22's.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 1, 2011)

dude, make the switch, 20x18 have a much tighter and pronounced sound
you wont regret it


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 1, 2011)

It's so... so... BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!


----------



## GATA4 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet fuck that is a beautiful set. Those cymbals are gorgeous. Congrats dude


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 5, 2011)

gorgeous kit my man!! ive never heard a sonor in person, and ive never even heard of those cymbals! I wish you had a way to record because I'd love to hear how they sound.

I also agree with the 20" kick. I've had a 22" kick for years, then I played my friends 20" and I fell in love with it. I was about to get a brand new ddrum kit last year but it was nearing the end of the year and ddrum had discontinued the kits i had wanted, but I decided I couldnt wait so I ended up getting a stupid cheap deal on a DW kit with another 22" kick. One day I will own a 20"!!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 5, 2011)

i used to play mapex for a good while, and now ill never go back
ive heard sonor in person before, and i liked what i heard

now i get compliments all the time about how good this kit sounds

you definitely need to check saluda out too, Welcome to Saluda Cymbals - Custom Handmade Cymbals for every drummer, every day
its just a few guys who run it, but make awesome stuff
you could say they're like the carvin of cymbals

and if i get my buddy's 1080p camcorder back, ill take a short clip, do some blasts, it'll be a good time


----------

